# Early Puppy Vaccination Schedule?



## Andrea1214 (Jul 4, 2014)

Looking for feedback on this...is it safe for a new puppy to have her 3 rounds of shots done on a earlier schedule than normal?

We've heard the ideal vaccination schedule is 8 weeks, 11 weeks, 14 weeks. 

Is it safe to do 6 1/2 weeks, 8 weeks, 11 weeks and an extra round at 15 weeks?

Situation...My husband and I planned a camping trip for August 30th-Sept 1st and it was based around us getting our puppy mid-July because we'd have all 3 rounds of shots done prior to leaving. Due to health issues the breeder had to put the puppy down, so we were switched to a different litter from a different breeder. Now we have a puppy coming to us on August 9th (she will be 8 weeks old plus a few days). We asked the breeder if we should cancel/reschedule our trip and she said we could probably do an early vaccination schedule instead, but also said to be VERY careful to not allow her near other dogs, places where dogs are constantly walking thru, etc. She gave LOTS of warnings, but in the end seemed ok with the early vaccination schedule.

Am I overreacting to think this could still harm the puppy? Or since she'll technically have all 3 rounds prior to camping plus an extra round after we get back will she still be safe? 

Canceling or rescheduling is not a problem...so honest feedback please.

Thanks!
Andrea


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm no expert, but from my understanding, the earlier shot at six weeks won't help, it has to do with the immunity they get from their mom. Basically renders it usless i think.

Hopefully someone with more experience will chime in.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It's actually probably better to do it later than earlier, technically.

Mom's antibodies that she gives in colostrum/milk will block the effectiveness of the vaccines. 

This is long but WELL worth it to watch. If you google it, you can also find it broken into 4 parts so you can watch in segments.





 
Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | 2013 and 2014 Canine Vaccination Protocol - W. Jean Dodds, DVM


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I will have a new pup the weekend before a flyball tournament, so it will have to come with me to a place that it would potentially be exposed to a lot of dogs.

What I do is set up an ex-pen so pup has room to roam and play a bit, but can be contained to a fairly small area, and then I put down an outdoor RV mat under the ex-pen to keep pup off the grass as much as possible. Pup comes out for a short bathroom break, then goes back in the ex-pen.

http://www.americanrvcompany.com/assets/images/PrestOfit/2-3001.jpg


----------



## Andrea1214 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for your responses. It's helped a lot. We've decided to cancel our trip and stick with the recommended vaccination schedule. We've also heard from other sources about the mothers milk basically negating the first early dosage. We've waited soooo long to get a dog that's it's not worth the risk of the puppy's health. Even if we're being over cautious it's just not worth it on the off chance something happens. But thank you all for your help!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

